# [SOLVED] How to disable Internet connection without disabling the LAN/network?



## Isalore

Hi there!

As the subject says, I have been trying to figure out how to disable just the internet connection without interfering with the home LAN/network connection, but I can´t figure it out! I have checked the network settings and tried to disable the "1394 connection" and "Local Area Connection" but it wont work, if I disable Local Area Connection, both the LAN network and the internet goes down. I just want to disable the internet connection. Any ideas how to do it?

Any help is very, very much appreciated!

Best regards and warm wishes,
Joel L.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: How to disable Internet connection without disabling the LAN/network?*

Remove the *DNS Server *and *Default Gateway *addresses, that will disable the Internet access and leave your local file/print sharing working.


----------



## Isalore

*Re: How to disable Internet connection without disabling the LAN/network?*

Thanks for the answer!

But how do I do this exactly?

Best regards,
JL.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: How to disable Internet connection without disabling the LAN/network?*


From the Start menu, select either Control Panel, or Settings and then Control Panel.

Double-click Network Connections, and then Local Area Connection. In the Local Area Connection Status dialog box that appears, click Properties.

Click to highlight Internet Protocol [TCP/IP] , and then click the Properties button.

Select the radio button for Use the following IP Address, and enter the IP address of your computer.

Enter the correct code for the "Subnet Mask" field.

Enter the correct information for the "Default Gateway" field, in this case that would be deleting all the information.

Enter the correct information in the "Preferred DNS Server" field and the "Alternate DNS Server" field, in this case that would be deleting all the information. .

"OK" your way out of the properties.


----------



## Isalore

*Re: How to disable Internet connection without disabling the LAN/network?*

Thanks alot!!! It works!!... this really helps me, I am forever grateful to you! 

Best regards and wishes,
Joel L.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: How to disable Internet connection without disabling the LAN/network?*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------



## MGadAllah

Thanks a lot for this tip, really helpful.
I searched and posted in many places but no one solve it as simple as you did.
Thanks a lot


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for your feedback, this ancient Thread will have to be closed.


----------

